# Favorite 3 Fights By ____ (Game)



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Basically here's how this works.

1) Person A posts the name of a fighter
2) The next person to reply (Person B) posts his/hers favorite 3 fights that featured said fighter
3) Person B then posts the name of a new fighter
4) Person C replies/posts
etc. etc.

Example : I post Chuck Liddell, the next person to reply posts his/her favorite 3 fights from Chuck then posts a new fighter for the next person to reply to. Game continues on...

Should be fun and also helps new fans to MMA find out which fights they should watch of different fighters posted.

This game will either be a hit or miss IMO.

So I'll start it off :
*Chuck Liddell *


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Liddell v Couture 2
Liddell v Silva
Liddell v Ortiz 2

Chris Lytle


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vs Marcus Davis
vs Paul Taylor
vs Kevin Burns

Diego Sanchez


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Sanchez vs Penn
Sanchez vs Guida
Sanchez vs Karo

New fighter: Anderson Silva


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Servatose said:


> Sanchez vs Penn
> Sanchez vs Guida
> Sanchez vs Karo
> 
> New fighter: Anderson Silva


Silva vs Franklin I
Silva vs Franklin II
Silva vs Irvin

Shogun Rua


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Silva vs Franklin I
> Silva vs Franklin II
> Silva vs Irvin
> 
> Shogun Rua


vs Nogueira
vs Griffin
vs Machida

Forrest Griffin


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

vs Bonnar
vs Rampage
vs Rashad

next fighter GSP


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> vs Bonnar
> vs Rampage
> vs Rashad
> 
> next fighter GSP


Vs Penn II
Vs Hughes III
Vs Fitch

Rampage


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Vs Penn II
> Vs Hughes III
> Vs Fitch
> 
> Rampage


Rampage v Shogun
Rampage v Randleman
Rampage v Liddell 1

Although he's not in the UFC anymore, Nick Diaz


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Diaz vs Sanchez
Diaz vs Shamrock
Diaz vs Sherk

BJ Penn


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Penn vs Hughes I
Penn vs St. Pierre I
Penn vs Sanchez

Randy Couture


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

randy vs nog
randy vs liddell 1
randy vs gonzaga

rampage


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joe davola said:


> randy vs nog
> randy vs liddell 1
> randy vs gonzaga
> 
> rampage


Rampage was already done man, sorry.

Frank Mir for the sake of keeping this going


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Favorite three for him:

vs Lesnar I
vs Tim Sylvia
vs Tank Abbott

Mirko Cro Cop


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

CC vs Igor
CC vs Coleman
CC vs Aleksander Emelianenko

Matt Serra


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Serra vs Carter
Serra vs GSP 1
Serra vs GSP 2

Ken Shamrock


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

vs Don Frye
vs Royce 1
vs Dan Severn

Shinya Aoki


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

edit: nevermind he beat me ^^

ken shamrock vs tito ortiz 1
ken shamrock vs tito ortiz 2
ken shamrock vs tito ortiz 3

Lol

nick diaz


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone already picked Nick, so like an earlier post, to keep this thread moving I'll just inject a random name.

Dan Henderson


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

hendo vs wanderlei silva 1
hendo vs wanderlei silva 2
hendo vs rampage

we skipped aoki so back to him


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Servatose said:


> Someone already picked Nick, so like an earlier post, to keep this thread moving I'll just inject a random name.
> 
> Dan Henderson


Vs Bisping

Vs Rich (what a WAR!)

Vs Wand

Marcus Davis


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vs Lytle
vs Hardy
vs Taylor

Matt Hughes


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

v GSP I
v Newton
v Trigg I

Jens Pulver.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> v GSP I
> v Newton
> v Trigg I
> 
> Jens Pulver.


Damn thats a good one,


If we have to go with wins, I'm not sure, so I'm picking a couple losses

Vs BJ I
Vs BJ II
Vs Faber I

Frank Shamrock


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Vs Lee
Vs Silva
Vs Ortiz

Kongo


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Silva 1 said:


> Vs Lee
> Vs Silva
> Vs Ortiz
> 
> Kongo


I don't believe Frank has never fought a Silva my friend


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Silva 1 said:


> Vs Lee
> Vs Silva*
> Vs Ortiz
> 
> Kongo


**Sylvia*?


Ooops, I read Frank MIR for some odd reason ...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva 1 said:


> Vs Lee
> Vs Silva
> Vs Ortiz
> 
> Kongo


Vs Al Turk
Vs Wellisch
Vs Velasquez(fun to watch Cain dominate)

Heath Herring


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Judoka said:


> Vs Al Turk
> Vs Wellisch
> Vs Velasquez(fun to watch Cain dominate)
> 
> Heath Herring


vs Big Nog I
vs CC
vs Nakao :laugh:

Big Nog


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFCFAN89 said:


> vs Big Nog I
> vs CC
> vs Nakao :laugh:
> 
> Big Nog


Vs Randy
Vs Hendo II
Vs Herring II

Rich Franklin


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vs Quarry
Vs Hendo
Vs Wanderlei

*Honorable mention both Silva fights.


Igor Vovchanchyn (It's only three but I would choose his whole career)


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Vs Mark Kerr I
Vs Sakuraba
Vs Goodridge

Kenny Florian


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Vs Roger Huerta
Vs Joe Stevenson
Vs Clay Guida

Vitor Belfort


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

TheBadGuy said:


> Vs Roger Huerta
> Vs Joe Stevenson
> Vs Clay Guida
> 
> Vitor Belfort



vs. Couture 1
vs. W. Silva
vs. Tito Ortiz


Matt Hughes


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vs Trigg II
vs Newton I
vs GSP II

Kenny Florian


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

v Penn
v Lauzon
v Huerta

Has Wanderlei been picked?


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Baby Jay D. said:


> Has Wanderlei been picked?


Nope :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Baby Jay D. said:


> v Penn
> v Lauzon
> v Huerta
> 
> Has Wanderlei been picked?


Wand v Rampage I
V Rampage II
V Chuck

Fedor, don't think anyone has said him yet, which is shocking


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Wand v Rampage I
> V Rampage II
> V Chuck
> 
> Fedor, don't think anyone has said him yet, which is shocking


Arvloski
Big Nog
Rogers

New Fighter - JDS


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Vs Yvel
Vs Werdum
Vs Struve

New fighter - shinya aoki


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vs Hansen 1(Gogoplata ftw)
Vs Black
Vs Alvarez

Robbie Lawler


----------



## TheGuRu (Feb 17, 2010)

Vs Manhoef
Vs Smith II
Vs Ninja Rua

Gegard Mousassi


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Judoka said:


> Vs Hansen 1(Gogoplata ftw)
> Vs Black
> Vs Alvarez
> 
> Robbie Lawler


vs Smith 1
vs Ghosn
vs. Manhoef

Rashad Evans


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

vs Chuck Liddell
vs Sean Salmon
vs Forrest Griffin

Kazushi Sakuraba


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs Newton
vs Rampage
vs Wandy I

Tyson Griffin


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

vs edgar
vs guida
vs hermes franca

new fighter - Alistair Overeem


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

xeberus said:


> vs edgar
> vs guida
> vs hermes franca
> 
> new fighter - Alistair Overeem


vs Liddell
vs Shogun 2
vs Vitor Belfort (to be nice to Overeem seeing as he got KOd in the others 2)



TheGuRu said:


> Vs Manhoef
> Vs Smith II
> Vs Ninja Rua
> 
> Gegard Mousassi


This got missed so I'm going to do this too

vs Bubalu
vs Sokodjou
vs Ronaldo Souza

New fighter - *Gunnar Nelson*

Come on, some Gunnar education will do you all good, future UFC champion :thumb02:


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

ipbod said:


> vs Liddell
> vs Shogun 2
> vs Vitor Belfort (to be nice to Overeem seeing as he got KOd in the others 2)
> 
> ...


I have no clue who that is... I will look him up, but for now I am going to move on to the next fighter

*Stephan Bonnar*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vs. Forrest Griffen 1
vs Mark Coleman
vs.Eric Schafer

Patrick Cote


----------



## lazypug (Feb 27, 2010)

Patrick Cote

Silva
Kendall Grove
Chris Leben


Okay next is Cain


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

lazypug said:


> Patrick Cote
> 
> Silva
> Kendall Grove
> ...


Rothwell
Kongo
Nog

Urjiah Faber


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

edited

Vs curran
Vs pulver 1
Vs brown 1

andrei arlovski


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vs Sylvia I
vs Rogers
vs Buentello 

Josh Koscheck


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

vs Yoshiyuki Yoshida
vs Anthony Johnson
vs Dustin Hazelett

Anthony Johnson


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs Kevin Burns 2
vs Tommy Speer
vs Luigi Fiorivanti


Joe Stevenson


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vs Diego
vs BJ
vs Diaz

Mike Swick


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vs Thiago
Vs Hardy
vs Goulet

Elvis Sinosic


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

v Bisping
v Horn
v Babalu

George Sotiropoulos - keep the Aussie theme going


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> v Bisping
> v Horn
> v Babalu
> 
> George Sotiropoulos - keep the Aussie theme going


*George Sotiropoulos*
v joe daddy!!~
v roop
v dent

new fighter Jose Aldo


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

vs Mike Brown
vs Cub Swanson (lol)
vs Jonathan Brookins 

Next is Chris Leben


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

pipe said:


> vs Mike Brown
> vs Cub Swanson (lol)
> vs Jonathan Brookins
> 
> Next is Chris Leben


Vs Alessio Sakara
Vs Silva
Vs Terry Martin

Mark Coleman


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

VS Bonnar
VS Fedor 1
VS Shogun 2

Next: Cro Cop


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Don Frye 1st fight
Dan severn
Igor Vovchanchyn

Next Genki Sudo :thumb02:

Edit: Sory The BadGuy beat me to it.

Next is Cro cop


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

vs. aleksander emelianenko
vs. fedor
vs. nog

up next is tyson griffin


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

vs Hermes Franca
vs Clay Guida
vs Sean Sherk

Next up Paul Buentello


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> vs Hermes Franca
> vs Clay Guida
> vs Sean Sherk
> 
> Next up Paul Buentello


vs Andre Arvloski
vs Stefan Struve
vs Justin Eilers

Next Up: Alistar Overeem


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vs Shogun I
vs Kharitonov
vs Igor

Little Nog


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFCFAN89 said:


> vs Shogun I
> vs Kharitonov
> vs Igor
> 
> Little Nog


Really? No takers on Lil Nog, okay...

Vs Henderson
Vs Overeem II
Vs Luiz Cain (Only because of that KO waking everyone up to Diet Nog)

Don't know if he's been said, but I'll go old school

Royce Gracie


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kimo
Shamrock 1
Sakuraba 2

next is Keith Hackney


----------

